# Roast Duck by Pellet Grill



## Savannahsmoker (Oct 21, 2012)

*The Pit






Using 50/50 blend of Sugar Maple and Hickory Pellets pit temp is 425 degrees. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pit is pre-warmed so in went the duck.





Twenty minutes later reduced temperature to 350 degrees





Two more hours and the duck was done





After a 20 minute rest duck was ready to care





Plated





Ya just can’t beat the flavor that burning wood adds to any food.*


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2012)

I hate going to a BBQ that is done on a gas grill. No flavor to the food. 

When I lived in Texas, they would never consider grilling anything on gas. It was always a wood fire and no coals. Mesquite wood was plentiful. Most folks had a homemade grill. A 50 gallon barrel cut in half and then hinged. They placed it on iron construction horses. Best BBQ I ever ate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 21, 2012)

That. Is. Awesome.

What wonderful pics, SS!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mmmmm...duck!  That looks spectacular!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> I hate going to a BBQ that is done on a gas grill. No flavor to the food.
> 
> When I lived in Texas, they would never consider grilling anything on gas. It was always a wood fire and no coals. Mesquite wood was plentiful. Most folks had a homemade grill. A 50 gallon barrel cut in half and then hinged. They placed it on iron construction horses. Best BBQ I ever ate.


I like the primitive approach too. This duck was smoked over charcoal and cherry wood from a tree I cut down 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Oct 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> I hate going to a BBQ that is done on a gas grill. No flavor to the food.


I agree whole heartitly.  

All my BBQ and some grilling is done on or in wood fire pits.

I do use gas for oven work and grilling.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cool!  I recently purchased a Traeger to augment my Smokin-It Model #3 and will be trying it out soon!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree, wood or charcoal is best. Nice grill! All these fancy American Grills facinate me. Our Braai (grill) is made from an old truck tyre rim. You buy them all over SA, they're pretty cool though. It's got legs and wheels and has a pole with a hook to hang your potjie pot above the fire lol!
P.S The duck looks devine!


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I agree, wood or charcoal is best. Nice grill! All these fancy American Grills facinate me. Our Braai (grill) is made from an old truck tyre rim. You buy them all over SA, they're pretty cool though. It's got legs and wheels and has a pole with a hook to hang your potjie pot above the fire lol!
> P.S The duck looks devine!


 
Snip, can you give us some food porn and post a pic of that grill? We have some special order ones that look like airplanes, firetrucks, etc. There is a man that makes these special orders. He makes about two a year. They can run into the $$$$. They are folks who are serious grillers and competitors. BBQ in a BIG business in this country.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Addie said:


> Snip, can you give us some food porn and post a pic of that grill? We have some special order ones that look like airplanes, firetrucks, etc. There is a man that makes these special orders. He makes about two a year. They can run into the $$$$. They are folks who are serious grillers and competitors. BBQ in a BIG business in this country.


 
Addie I would love too but my camera is in the pawn shop along with half my household contents 
It's been a bad year!
I'll look online and see if I can find one that looks like ours and try and take a pic with my cell phone over the weekend. Just have to look for my memory stick thingy to download the pic!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 24, 2012)

They look fabulous guys


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 24, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> I like the primitive approach too. This duck was smoked over charcoal and cherry wood from a tree I cut down 3 yrs ago.



Looks fab, Bolas!  Nice to see you again!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Oct 27, 2012)

Mmmm... looks good enough to eat!!!


----------



## Zereh (Oct 27, 2012)

Simple braai:





or fancy:


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 28, 2012)

simple wok fryer


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Great looking rig Savannahsmoker!!!!!!!! Looks like it produces a fine product as well! Congrats!


----------

